
Art of Memory Software - znpy
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/artofmemory/art-of-memory-software-learn-more-in-less-time
======
JoshMnem
Thanks for the mention!

We reached our funding goal, and there are just 15 hours left in the campaign.
We think that you will be amazed at what your brain is able to do with these
techniques. :)

